# Tecumseh 8HP on JD 826, need some advice



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I may be in over my head on this one. The machine is an 84 JD 826 that I have been working on for a few weeks as time has allowed. It had several issues, and I have managed to resolve most of them. 

Where i am stumped:
The engine RPM is way too high when the throttle is in the fast position. Specs call for the max RPM to be around 3450. I'm guessing she's about 3600 or more, however the cheap tachometer I got off of eBay is doing a sucky job at measuring the RPM. by the sound of it, it is definitely overspeeding though. The engine does not surge, (solved that problem by doing a rebuild of the carb) however- I have tried adjusting the high speed screw out all the way and it did not make any difference. That screw is on the throttle body. See below: 



At this point, would you suggest I start messing around with the governor adjustment? 

Also- I noticed some oil coming out of the breather cover/body. Could this be related to the excessive RPMs as I messed around with trying to adjust things? 

Thank you


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Are the linkages correct downstream from your pic?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

GBS
3600 is OK for high end rpm. Most important is oil level in sump. No way to estimate rpms accurately without good tach. Sirometer or Vibratach is excellent cheap durable tool for small engines. About 20 bucks. MH


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

sounds to me like your governor linkage is not quite right still. They will blow out some oil if it runs to high..... try and get the linkage balanced. you should be able to guage how well the governor is working my moving the linkage manually. You should feel some resistance one direction. IF not - then it may have in issue internally with the governor weights.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

GoBlowSnow,

Here is another donyboy73 video on how to adjust the governor 




I had the same issue after replacing a carb and this video helped with getting the set up correct.

The screw you have shown in the picture should actually be turned out to slow engine speed.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for the responses, I'll look into those things. I had the screw out to where it was almost ready to fall out and it didn't make a difference, so obviously next up is the Governor. 

Thanks again


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You guys were right on with the governor. I appreciate it.


----------



## VT JD (Feb 11, 2015)

Glad you got it working.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Where i am stumped:
> The engine RPM is way too high when the throttle is in the fast position. Specs call for the max RPM to be around 3450. I'm guessing she's about 3600 or more, however the cheap tachometer I got off of eBay is doing a sucky job at measuring the RPM. by the sound of it, it is definitely overspeeding though.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Try wrapping the wire from the tach around the plug wire a few more turns, see if that improves things.


----------

